# Lyrics that sound like something else...



## thomsk (20 Nov 2007)

Here are a couple... 

1) La Isla Bonita (madonna) -   "young girl with eyes like the desert" sounds like "young girl with eyes like potatoes"

2) "Everytime u go away.....u take a piece of meat with you " (paul Young)


----------



## PMU (20 Nov 2007)

The original of these was:
"They have slain the Earl of Murray 
And Lady Mondegreen."

It's actually :"They have slain the Earl of Murray, and laid him on the green."

So they are known as 'mondegreens'.


----------



## Caveat (20 Nov 2007)

Aha -nice one!

So that's where the term comes from!

My contribution:

"Excuse me while I kiss this guy (kiss the sky)"  Jimi Hendrix, Purple Haze


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Nov 2007)

Read all about it...
www.kissthisguy.com

One of my favourites is from Nirvana's _Smells Like Teen Spirit_ — 'Here we are now, in containers...'


----------



## thomsk (20 Nov 2007)

DrM - excellent site,very good stuff. Many to browse.... The type of thing to bring up down the pub, in all seriousness of course.


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Nov 2007)

Not a song lyric but fadó fadó when we were in school, a christian brother used to be always giving out about the monk swimming in a prayer. We were confused until he mentioned the line.......
"blessed art thou a monk swimmin ".  
Was always very careful in pronounciation after that .


----------



## ninsaga (21 Nov 2007)

Billy Ocean: When the goin get tough ---> Go and get stuffed


----------



## ci1 (21 Nov 2007)

Enyas huge hit years ago. 
Actually was sail away, sail away, sail away..

sounded like sell a whale, sell a whale, sell a whale....


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Nov 2007)

Sell a wail, more like...


----------



## U2Fan (21 Nov 2007)

"Papa Don't Preach" always sounded like "Poppadom Preach" INMHO.!


----------



## Caveat (21 Nov 2007)

I initially heard the line:

"They choose a path where no-one goes" from Led Zeppelin's No Quarter

as, "*****es of hell that no-one knows"

Edit: Oops forgot about the censoring thing - hint: it rhymes with "witches"


----------



## Megan (21 Nov 2007)

"You picked a fine time to leave me Lucillle" My young sister at the time thought it was "You picked a fine time to leave me loose heal".


----------



## Buddyboy (21 Nov 2007)

I always wondered, when I was younger, what a load of knights were doing riding around in white satin (Moody Blues).

It was a few years later that I recognised my mistake.


----------



## Godfather (21 Nov 2007)

thomsk said:


> "Everytime u go away.....u take a piece of meat with you " (paul Young)


 
Totally agree with you thomsk... Everytime I hear the song I always think that Paul Young says "meat"...


----------



## shootingstar (21 Nov 2007)

Buddyboy said:


> I always wondered, when I was younger, what a load of knights were doing riding around in white satin (Moody Blues).
> 
> It was a few years later that I recognised my mistake.



what mistake??


----------



## Johnny Boy (21 Nov 2007)

Me it was Golden brown thought it sounded spanish _my mancheros_(whatever that meant) but it was 
Golden brown texture like sun
Lays me down with *my mind she runs
*only found out a month ago


----------



## mf1 (21 Nov 2007)

Johnny Boy said:


> Me it was Golden brown thought it sounded spanish _my mancheros_(whatever that meant) but it was
> Golden brown texture like sun
> Lays me down with *my mind she runs
> *only found out a month ago



Aaaaaaaaaah. So its not mancheros- always wondered. 

What about Bohemian Rhapsody - "spare him his life from the warm sausages?"
( monstrosity) 

mf


----------



## foxylady (21 Nov 2007)

"Reverend blue jeans" was what i always though neil Diamond was singing


----------



## JP1234 (22 Nov 2007)

From Removables by Manic Street Preachers

He sings  " a bronze moth dies easily"

I hear  " I bronze my thighs easily"


----------



## MandaC (22 Nov 2007)

Bob Marley - Is this love

We'll be together with a roof right over our heads,  I always sang we'll be together with a roof rack over our heads.....

Also sang my mancheros for Golden Brown.....

Macy Gray....I try 
My world crumbles when you are not near sounds like I wear goggles when you are not near


----------



## madisona (23 Nov 2007)

for a long time I thought that the Stone Roses had a song called "I wanna be a dog"


----------



## Newbie! (23 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> "Reverend blue jeans" was what i always though neil Diamond was singing



Snap.....only realised very recently and i am no longer a lil one!


----------



## Pique318 (23 Nov 2007)

A friend of mine thought (correctly if you like) that No Limits (by Snap or Black Box or someone) was No Lyrics 

I thought Anthony Keidis had a problem in 'Under The Bridge'.
"Under the bridge down town is where I drew some blood.
Under the bridge down town, I could not get it up (get enough)"


----------



## speirbhean (23 Nov 2007)

Still on the Chilli peppers theme
"In the bird shed it's a lonely view"
... should be with the birds share this lonely view (I think)


----------



## Vanilla (23 Nov 2007)

U2Fan said:


> "Papa Don't Preach" always sounded like "Poppadom Preach" INMHO.!


 
Ah come on, who in Ireland had heard of a poppadum at that time? LOL.


----------



## Guest127 (24 Nov 2007)

few year ago there was a song with the line _I wanna_ _fish in the sea_, sounded like I wanna  p*ss in the sea.


----------



## RainyDay (24 Nov 2007)

Bananarama's Venus always sounds like 'I'm your penis, I'm your fire, your desire' to me, even after all these years. Every time that ad comes on, I have a dirty little giggle to myself.


----------



## AlastairSC (24 Nov 2007)

Dolly Parton's and that other guy can't think of his name might be Kenny Rogers used to sing about "Ireland's Industry"  

Took ages before I realised it was really "Islands In The Stream"


----------



## zag (25 Nov 2007)

The other zag used to have a regular slot on the radio in the mornings and a friend of mine taped a whole lot of them - he had some new-fangled tape-deck with a built in radio-alarm thingie which turned itself on at just the right time every mornning.

Anyway, here's a few of the ones I remember

Chris de Burgh was painting his living room and ended up 'High on Emulsion'
Mick Hucknall had a bit of plastic surgery and ended up 'Holding Back the Ears'

My memory is fading.  I'll have to see if I can dig the tape out again and dust off the old-fangled tape deck to get a few more.

Ah, it's a funny old hip-hop-happening-how-did-we-all-end-up-here rock and roll world, really isn't it ?

z


----------



## Blinder (25 Nov 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Read all about it...
> www.kissthisguy.com
> '



What an education!

Summer of '69 starts with : 
	Got my first real six string
not:
Got my first real sex dream,  

Weell at least I'm not the only one to hear my version!
I wonder why nobody's pointed this out to me before now!! lol


----------



## Gordanus (27 Nov 2007)

AlastairSC said:


> Dolly Parton's and that other guy can't think of his name might be Kenny Rogers used to sing about "Ireland's Industry"
> 
> Took ages before I realised it was really "Islands In The Stream"




"And we rely on sugar ah-ha....."

(Should have been 'on each other")

God that was an awful blody song!


----------



## LDFerguson (27 Nov 2007)

I'm still reeling from the revelation that the lyric in Golden Brown doesn't mention mancherons.


----------



## A.Partridge (27 Nov 2007)

Once heard about a biker/rocker who went into a record shop in Dublin looking for a copy of 'The Lift' by Joe Cocker.

Puzzled staff couldn't find what he was looking for and asked him if he could sing a bit from the song to help them recognise it and he said yeah it goes like this....



*"The Lift is up where we belong...."*



 (Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes actually sang 'They lift us up where we belong').


----------



## lightup (27 Nov 2007)

A.Partridge said:


> (Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes actually sang 'They lift us up where we belong').


 
Was it not 'Love lift us up where we belong'?  

Obviously not quite as funny as the biker's mistake though....


----------



## orka (27 Nov 2007)

zag said:


> The other zag used to have a regular slot on the radio in the mornings and a friend of mine taped a whole lot of them - he had some new-fangled tape-deck with a built in radio-alarm thingie which turned itself on at just the right time every mornning.
> 
> Anyway, here's a few of the ones I remember
> 
> ...


 
I loved that slot in the mornings! I was going to post another of my favourites that zig and zag did (Queen, One Vision) but I've just looked up the lyrics and it seems that they do actually sing 'just gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme.......fried chicken' at the end!


----------



## U2Fan (27 Nov 2007)

Continuuing the Paul Young theme back many moons ago when I was a little U2Fan as opposed to a (way too-)big U2Fan I thought the opening line to Love of The Common People

"Living On free food Tickets, w*ater* in the milk from a hole in the roof"

was

"Living on free food tickets *ordering*   the milk ...."


----------

